# metformin vs chromium picolinate



## Keylan (Apr 2, 2009)

after 4 yrs of hitting the gym and still being pegged as skinny fat im wondering if it would be beneficial to try a sup for metabolism.  diet's pretty clean and hi intense training cardio regularly to little and no avail.  im thinking there's about 5-10lb extra visceral fat left to lose but dont want to inject anything yet. 

will metformin, chromium picolinate, or something else help b4 this surplus adipose turns me into a human unicycle?  

any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Built (Apr 2, 2009)

We don't know how you eat or how you train. 

Please read the link in my sig and get back to us with the requested information.


----------



## Keylan (Apr 3, 2009)

wellll... all i really wanna do is wear a tshirt this summer that was purchased 3 yrs ago. it however requires one to have the classic male V taper common to any 20 something who has spent more than 6 months in a gym and not the capital "b" shape i seem to find myself in.  eventually i'd like to add lean mass.  in the library there was a bodybuilding book with a diet plan designed for increasing metabolism.  it consisted of a lot of berries, salad, fish, birds, etc.. with 2 shakes spread throughout the day.  counting carbs, fat, and protein has ceased because of work travel / oven proximity but the ideals of the diet have remained steadfast.  I've never eaten healthier in my life and am fairly satisfied with all the physical results aside from the rotund protrusion that is my gut.  And for all the time a 4 day split takes somthn ain't happnin... right??

Although the content of your blog is quite informative and your waggery keen, there were still a few questions lingering. 
Is this Yohimbine a sup or a roid?
Is there a site that explains capillary density, receptors (and the like) as it relates to bodybuilding?  Us ignant folk can't always follow? :0)
Is this what you are usin?


----------



## Built (Apr 3, 2009)

I meant the one about wondering where to start.

And no, yohimbine isn't a steroid! 

Please go back and read the "wondering where to start" thread.


----------



## Keylan (Apr 4, 2009)

oh


----------



## the nut (Apr 5, 2009)

Metformin was the worst thing I ever put in my body. It was a battle to keep my eyes open an hour after taking it.


----------



## Keylan (Apr 11, 2009)

that's good to know


----------



## neuf08 (Apr 14, 2009)

I definitely prefer chromium over metformin. I would give the chromium a try for sure. Check to see if it's already in any of the supplements you already take (so you can adjust your dose accordingly). Even if you need to make adjustments to your diet or exercise, the chromium will continue to help you lose those last pounds. I found it where I get my supplements online cheaper than GNC or the health food stores (seacoastvitamins.com).


----------

